# How old is your Golden? (poll)



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How old are your current Golden/Goldens friends? I was curious as to the ratio of puppies/adults/senior Goldens of GRF members. Multiple choice for those with more than one, it is a public poll and will close at the end of this year. Thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YAY Steve!!! 3 times is the charm!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Both our girls are 7 1/2. Voted. This should be really interesting.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Debles said:


> YAY Steve!!! 3 times is the charm!!!


OMG, I feel like a complete idiot Sorry!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys ages are in my Siggie Tickers. I deleted the posts that didn't have the polls.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My guys ages are in my Siggie Tickers. I deleted the posts that didn't have the polls.


Thank you Rob! I do not think I ever did a poll before, I don't know what happened!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

The poll only allowed me to enter the ages of 2 of my dogs.....

They are 10.5 years (11 in June); 28 months and 26 months.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Laurie said:


> The poll only allowed me to enter the ages of 2 of my dogs.....
> 
> They are 10.5 years (11 in June); 28 months and 26 months.





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Both our girls are 7 1/2. Voted. This should be really interesting.


It did not occur to me at the time that a person could only vote once if they have more than one dog that are the same age, sorry. Feel free to post if so, thanks!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping up. Seems like all the seniors are being shy.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel was 4 in March, Razz was 2 in November & Thai was born October 7, 2010.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie's like 15 months.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I voted. Zoe will be 9 on May 22, so I put "8-9" for her, and Jude is 8 1/2 weeks!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I voted.....come on we have lots of members, place your vote!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy is three and a half, and Dory is edging closer to being two in August.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Bing and Connie are 2 
Emmett is 3
Kaelyn is 8 
Connor is 10


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I just voted, too! Katie and Paddy are both 5 years old! (still pups!!)

Kim


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hard to know for sure, but approximately 3 years old for Ranger!


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

My golden is going to be 3 years old on August 28th! I did the poll for just him since he is my only purebred goldie. My flat-coated retriever / golden retriever mix that arrives Saturday is between 1-2 years.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I only "voted" for my older Golden.
I was not allowed to put my other Golden's age in.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It seems most people have young pups haha.

Tucker will be 5 years old on September 1st


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hopefully, the young pups will grow to be old dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Houdini was 6 in March, Maggie will be 6 in Aug., Abbie will be 5 in March and Cruiser was 4 in March


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Eleanor just turned two at the end of April. (Kate and Will got married on her birthday)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey is 10 (voted), while both Faelan and Towhee are 3 so the 3-4 category will be understated by 1


----------

